# Bill Hicks



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 23, 2010)

In a nutshell.....


I'm a major Hicks fan....ive been depressed as fuck lately....if youre a fan too please post your favourite bill hicks quote and try and help me help myself to start smiling again.


its worth a shot innit.  x


if no one but me likes him, then, ermm, i guess this will just die.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 23, 2010)

and i know i could go google some, but i wanna know what some of ya'll like...


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 23, 2010)

I was talking to a Swedish band we had playing the other night and they were saying about how, when they were touring in the Deep South, they got mistreated by the locals at a 24 hour Waffle House cos they didn't look right and obviously weren't from around those there parts.

It cued up some renditions of the "hey, we got ourselves a reader" joke.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 23, 2010)

Not 'What are you reading?' but 'What are you reading *for*?'

Looks like we got ourselves a reader.


----------



## winston smith (Jun 23, 2010)

SUCK SATANS COCK, FILL YOUR LITTLE BELLYS


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 23, 2010)

winston smith said:


> SUCK SATANS COCK, FILL YOUR LITTLE BELLYS.




Is that the same skit as "THE BLACK COCK OF DEATH"? No, wait that was the Billy Ray Cyrus one wasn't it?


----------



## Bajie (Jun 23, 2010)

"I've had good times on drugs, that's a fact. I've had bad times on drugs, too, ok? But I've had good and bad relationships...an I'm not giving up pussy."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2010)

MightyAphrodite said:


> In a nutshell.....
> 
> 
> I'm a major Hicks fan....ive been depressed as fuck lately....if youre a fan too please post your favourite bill hicks quote and try and help me help myself to start smiling again.
> ...



There are a good few naysayers on here but don't let them put you off, Hicks was a dude! Great comedian with some worthwhile things to say about life and er pussy.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 23, 2010)

"Hey buddy, we're Christians, we don't like what you said." 
"Then forgive me".


----------



## starfish (Jun 24, 2010)

"Bill, you know Jesus died for you."
"Yeah, it was a long time ago. Let it go. Forget about it."


----------



## starfish (Jun 24, 2010)

True story. But, you know.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Jun 24, 2010)

" Does that trouble anybody here, the idea that God might be fuckin with our heads. Dont know about you but I have trouble sleeping with that knowledge. I'm god and I'm a prankster. ha ha ha . I'm killing me."


----------



## punchdrunkme (Jun 24, 2010)

Do you know Doug Stanhope by the way ?

I love him, reminds me of Bill Hicks a little bit. 

Here's a clip anyways.


----------



## starfish (Jun 24, 2010)

I will make your life a living hell if you dont think like me.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 24, 2010)

"Beliefs are odd. A lot of Christians wear crosses around their necks. Do you think when Jesus comes back he ever wants to see a fucking cross?"


----------



## fogbat (Jun 24, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> Do you know Doug Stanhope by the way ?
> 
> I love him, reminds me of Bill Hicks a little bit.
> 
> Here's a clip anyways.




Doug Stanhope is _amazing_.

From his wikipedia page: "In August 2009, Stanhope was the subject of heavy booing and was at the receiving end of several thrown bottles at the Leeds Festival in the UK, he got the treatment after making derogatory comments about the Royal Family and the attitude of the English, which he likened to people in the stone age."

That's pretty much what I aspire to in life


----------



## punchdrunkme (Jun 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Doug Stanhope is _amazing_.
> 
> From his wikipedia page: "In August 2009, Stanhope was the subject of heavy booing and was at the receiving end of several thrown bottles at the Leeds Festival in the UK, he got the treatment after making derogatory comments about the Royal Family and the attitude of the English, which he likened to people in the stone age."
> 
> That's pretty much what I aspire to in life





He's brillaint int he. I'm trying to get down to see him when he's in London. He's got a show sept 11 that is probably going to be a bit raahh. In a good way :

But theres loads of dates so hope I can get down for one like.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 24, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> He's brillaint int he. I'm trying to get down to see him when he's in London. He's got a show sept 11 that is probably going to be a bit raahh. In a good way :
> 
> But theres loads of dates so hope I can get down for one like.



Here's a Google Video link I've not seen before, where he investigates immigration, and tries to marry a Brit for a passport: http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-8183969196598689252#


----------



## fogbat (Jun 24, 2010)

I really appreciate the fact that we share a birthday. It balances out Elton John.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2010)

I love Hicks. He may carry a lamp in daylight, but he is still very funny and I sort of love the way in some recordings he actively despises his audience but is still funny.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 24, 2010)

Bajie said:


> "I've had good times on drugs, that's a fact. I've had bad times on drugs, too, ok? But I've had good and bad relationships...an I'm not giving up pussy."


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Doug Stanhope is _amazing_.
> 
> From his wikipedia page: "In August 2009, Stanhope was the subject of heavy booing and was at the receiving end of several thrown bottles at the Leeds Festival in the UK, he got the treatment after making derogatory comments about the Royal Family and the attitude of the English, which he likened to people in the stone age."
> 
> That's pretty much what I aspire to in life



I dunno, i've tried to find him funny, I should find him funny because of his dark sense of humour but on the whole he doesn't do it for me.  I just saw the video of that Leeds festival and he was pretty woeful tbf although I did admire him for having the balls to chuck in a child porn joke when most of the crowd is against him.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 24, 2010)

'if you work in advertising, kill yourself now please.'


----------



## fogbat (Jun 24, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I dunno, i've tried to find him funny, I should find him funny because of his dark sense of humour but on the whole he doesn't do it for me.  I just saw the video of that Leeds festival and he was pretty woeful tbf although I did admire him for having the balls to chuck in a child porn joke when most of the crowd is against him.



He walks a fine line between self-loathing and rest-of-the-world-loathing. It's probably why I'm such a fan.

I suspect his politics are pretty unpleasant, tbh.


----------



## jusali (Jun 24, 2010)

"Cool.......What's G13 do?"


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 24, 2010)

"I don't do drugs anymore...  than say, the average touring folk band"


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 24, 2010)

Now I want to share something with you that's controversial, and may not be a very popular view. I've taken drugs, and I had a pretty good time. Never hit anyone, never robbed anyone, never lost my wife, my house, my job, my car. Well, I did loose my car once, but I found it again the next morning.'

'This cigarette could've been rolled by god and been moistened on Claudia Schiffers pussy. Scccchlurp'


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 24, 2010)

FWIW I think Stanhope is great - it took me a while to realise he's the Yank from Newswipe, and I adore his misanthropy. Prefer George Carlin tho - 'You're All Diseased' is fantastic.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah George Carlin was good...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 24, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> "I don't do drugs anymore...  than say, the average touring folk band"



Funk band, surely.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 24, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Funk band, surely.



No, why?


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 24, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> No, why?



Because funk is correct and folk isn't..


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 24, 2010)

“A lot of Christians wear crosses around their necks. You think when Jesus comes back he ever wants to see a fucking cross? It's like going up to Jackie Onassis wearing a rifle pendant.”

best comedian ever of all time.  No one, no one, comes even close.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hicks was a wanker.

Sorry, but it's true.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 24, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> “A lot of Christians wear crosses around their necks. You think when Jesus comes back he ever wants to see a fucking cross? It's like going up to Jackie Onassis wearing a rifle pendant.”
> 
> best comedian ever of all time.  No one, no one, comes even close.



haha, i saw a clip of that the other night, cracked me up.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 25, 2010)

Idris2002 said:


> Hicks was a wanker.
> 
> Sorry, but it's true.



so, he was a funny one


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like we got ourselves a reader.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 25, 2010)

Idris2002 said:


> Hicks was a wanker.
> 
> Sorry, but it's true.



Scales from eyes. I didn't realise. You've made me see him in a whole new light with your finely nuanced comments.

No, really. No need to apologise. You are _educating_ us.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 25, 2010)

Saw his film American at the Prince Charles.
Obviously picture painted by a fan, but he really was the man.
And that finally clean home coming performance in (Houston?) He really harnessed the devil in a way I´ve never seen before, amazing.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Got an email from Sacred Cow today:



> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b010j56z
> 
> Bill Hicks doc. Tomorrow, 22:00 on BBC Four
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 26, 2011)

Aye, saw that mentioned in Time Out. Had it on the list of my online DVD rental place, but can take it off now  Pretty sure One Night Stand was on TV a while back too, though not sure how much help that is


----------



## ringo (Aug 26, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Pretty sure One Night Stand was on TV a while back too, though not sure how much help that is



Recorded one of his shows the other night in the hope that it would contain some of the material not included in the DVDs, in fact it was about half and half. Some I hadn't heard before and then his "I took drugs, laffed my ass off, didn't kill anyone, went about my day" routine. Still class though.


----------



## Ranu (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen that documentary and there's a fair bit of stuff I'd not seen before, especially his really early stuff at his local comedy club.  Well worth a watch.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

It was excellent I thought. Went to the cinema and watched. Some great insight from his friends and family.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 26, 2011)

themonkeyman said:


> “A lot of Christians wear crosses around their necks. You think when Jesus comes back he ever wants to see a fucking cross? It's like going up to Jackie Onassis wearing a rifle pendant.”
> 
> best comedian ever of all time. No one, no one, comes even close.



Hicks was funny and sharp like a razor, but If you really beleive that "nobody comes even close", then you seriously need to comeducate yerself fella.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Aug 26, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> Hicks was a wanker.
> 
> Sorry, but it's true.



Any chance you can elaborate a bit?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 26, 2011)

Off the top of my head -

The conspiracy theorising.

The laughing at suicide victims because they were into  Heavy Metal.

The laughing at single mothers.

Along with the latter, the buying into the whole neo-Malthusian thing.

The glamourising of recreational drug use (just say no).

Like all rebels, he was secretly complicit with that with which he claimed to be rebelling against.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

camouflage said:


> Hicks was funny and sharp like a razor, but If you really beleive that "nobody comes even close", then you seriously need to comeducate yerself fella.



Hard one. I think the likes of Carlin, more recently Stanhope and others are close. Comedy is personal though and while I think right now Stanhope is pushing things a bit harder than Hicks I don't think he has the same charisma.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2011)

themonkeyman said:


> best comedian ever of all time. No one, no one, comes even close.



He was the most educational/ preachiest comedian.

Wish there was more material of him...bastard died too young.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 26, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Scales from eyes. I didn't realise. You've made me see him in a whole new light with your finely nuanced comments.
> 
> No, really. No need to apologise. You are _educating_ us.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 26, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> Off the top of my head -
> 
> The conspiracy theorising.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with any of that.

He didn't glamourise drug use, he was just honest about his drug experiences - unlike most people in the public eye.

Very sad to notice this thread was started by MA, must have been shortly before she died.


----------



## savoloysam (Aug 26, 2011)

Fuck you all!


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 26, 2011)

"there's no connection [between having a handgun and shooting someone with it]...and you'd be a fool and a communist to make one"

"Lately I've found myself in the uncomfortable position of being for the war but against the troops."

"'Gee, how big is the large?'
'You're gon' want pull your car round back, I'm gon' start the pump'
'Shit that's a lot of coffee.  I don't know if I wanna be awake that long in Tennessee'"


----------



## elbows (Aug 26, 2011)

I hadnt seen this early stuff before.


----------



## Coffee (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info looking forward to watching both the documentary and live show. Always found him impressive. X


----------



## Coffee (Aug 26, 2011)

Double post.X


----------



## camouflage (Aug 26, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Nothing wrong with any of that.
> 
> He didn't glamourise drug use, he was just honest about his drug experiences - unlike most people in the public eye.
> 
> Very sad to notice this thread was started by MA, must have been shortly before she died.



Agreed, RIP MA.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 26, 2011)

Maggot said:


> He didn't glamourise drug use, he was just honest about his drug experiences - unlike most people in the public eye.



I think he did tbh. All that 'squeegee your third eye' stuff was definitely pro-drug use, or pro-hallucinogen use at least.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 26, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> Off the top of my head -
> 
> The conspiracy theorising.
> 
> ...



You might be over-thinking Bill Hicks' work here - He was a comedian, making fun of things was his job, he reveled in being offensive, and a lot of what sounded funny 20 years ago sounds a bit shit now.

It's too bad that he died at 32. If he'd lived, I think he'd have been one of the fiercest and funniest critics of the Bush administration and could now either be hosting the Daily Show or running for office.


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2011)

"George Bush says 'we are losing the war on drugs'. Well you know what that implies? There's a war going on, and people on drugs are winning it! Well what does that tell you about drugs? Some smart, creative motherfuckers on that side."


----------



## Maggot (Aug 28, 2011)

That was a brilliant documentary. Interesting, funny and moving.  I loved the way they didn't show people being interviewed as talking heads, but had their voices over photo montages and other sequences.

The scene where he talked about a rock star shooting himself in the head made me shiver. Cos he died in the same week as Kurt Cobain.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2011)

He did? I though Cobain died in April?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> He did? I though Cobain died in April?


You're right.  The Guardian said they died the same week.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 28, 2011)

I am currently downloading it from the iPlayer, looking forward to watching it later.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 28, 2011)

the doc is here if anybody wants to watch it:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b010j56z/American_The_Bill_Hicks_Story/

recommended


----------



## savoloysam (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good film that. The C4 documantary "Totally" is also worth a watch.

This is also worth a watch, Ironically the swearing has been cut out. 

My favourite BH release is Sane Mane.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It cued up some renditions of the "hey, we got ourselves a reader" joke.



Oh man, I loved that one.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 28, 2011)

Just finished watching the doc., and it was brilliant, well worth watching for those that haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Cid (Aug 28, 2011)

Divisive Cotton said:


> the doc is here if anybody wants to watch it:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b010j56z/American_The_Bill_Hicks_Story/
> 
> recommended



Revelations is up too;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b010k162/Bill_Hicks_Revelations_Live_at_the_Dominion/


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 3, 2011)

I love how he dealt with this hecklar. So Tony Cliftonish.


----------



## pesh (Sep 3, 2011)

savoloysam said:


> My favourite BH release is Sane Man.



agreed, along with Arizona Bay,
You Are All Diseased by Carlin is damn good too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2012)

Russell Crowe directing his first film:

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/movies/crowe-to-direct-film-about-bill-hicks-20120722-22i9d.html

(((Bill turning in his grave)))


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 23, 2012)

This'll end well...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

> Crowe is currently in Iceland filming biblical epic _Noah_.



oh fuck off


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Russell Crowe directing his first film:
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/movies/crowe-to-direct-film-about-bill-hicks-20120722-22i9d.html
> 
> (((Bill turning in his grave)))



Oh man...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 23, 2012)

Is he planning on taking the lead as well? I'm sure it's been suggested before.

At least we know he'll nail the accent.


----------



## evildacat (Feb 26, 2014)

Another year without the great late BILL HICKS 

2 decades without him, doesn't seem that long.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2014)

It really has just flown by...still miss this fella...


----------



## evildacat (Mar 1, 2014)

I am truly shocked by the lack of interest in this thread, makes me sad tbh.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 1, 2014)

Perhaps he wasn't everyone's cup of tea?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 1, 2014)

> MightyAphroditeRIP
> 
> In a nutshell.....
> I'm a major Hicks fan....ive been depressed as fuck lately....



Odear Was looking to see thread started at 1st page.

You thing Bill Hicks would still be funny now?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 1, 2014)

yes HTH


----------



## evildacat (Mar 1, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> Odear Was looking to see thread started at 1st page.
> 
> You thing Bill Hicks would still be funny now?


Easily would be 54 and would have cemented a rep as good as Prior if not greater and probably moved on to other things.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I think he be as funny as Jim Davison would have become out of date.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2014)

evildacat said:


> I am truly shocked by the lack of interest in this thread, makes me sad tbh.


I think he's been discussed a fair bit on various threads, perhaps people simply don't have much more to add?


----------



## Silva (Mar 1, 2014)

Very often I can't fall asleep, but also can't be arsed to turn on the computer or watch tv, so decide instead to watch something from Bill Hicks on my crappy smartphone. Even rewatching the same shows is entertaining. I would love to see his take on the post 9-11 bullshit conspiracies


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2014)

He'd have been one of them conspiraloons i fear.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> He'd have been one of them conspiraloons i fear.


Absolutely this.


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think he's been discussed a fair bit on various threads, perhaps people simply don't have much more to add?


Yep


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

evildacat said:


> Easily would be 54 and would have cemented a rep as good as Prior if not greater and probably moved on to other things.


Costarring with Will Farrell in something about two people from vastly different backgrounds forced to work together in some sort of madcap caper. Hilarity would ensue.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Perhaps he wasn't everyone's cup of tea?



He's practically the patron saint of urban75!


----------



## fogbat (Mar 5, 2014)

The Princess Diana of comedy.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 6, 2014)

"Dreamers man....but we're not the only ones."


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> He'd have been one of them conspiraloons i fear.


Have you ever seen Bill Hicks and Alex Jones in the same room


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 6, 2014)

fogbat said:


> The Princess Diana of comedy.


So the French killed Bill Hicks??


----------



## fogbat (Mar 6, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> So the French killed Bill Hicks??



I was referring to posthumous canonisation, but I wouldn't put it past them


----------



## kraepelin (Mar 7, 2014)

Sometimes i think bills haters forget just how fresh he was at the time.

For me hearing him.at 14, it was like a whole different world was opened up. He was openly critical of the U.S something that even modern standups in the USA are at pains to do.

And the person who said he would have be a truther were so right.. As much as i love the guy i'm glad i don't have to listen to his 9/11 stuff


----------



## thriller (Mar 7, 2014)

have never laughed at any of his "comedy".


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2019)

Good short documentary on Netflix narrated by his brother.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Good short documentary on Netflix narrated by his brother.



Netflix seems to have a lot of his stuff these days!


.


----------



## Ming (Jan 27, 2019)

Saw him live (i’m a huge fan).


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 27, 2019)

I think you may have taken 'to be retained' to something of an extreme.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 28, 2019)

I still think he's hilarious. Flawed but brilliant.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2019)

Would love to have seen him ranting about trump


was about 15 years ahead of the rest of stand up


----------



## maomao (Jan 28, 2019)

Don't think I could sit and watch a chain smoker talking for an hour anymore. I avoid film and tv with heavy smokers since a film with a lot of smoking spoiled an early attempt at giving up.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 28, 2019)

He quit smoking at one point, apparently, not sure if it lasted. 



> I quit smoking. It's very hard, but I'm glad I did. I'll tell you, this war against drugs in the US is the reason I quit because I got too fuckin' sick of being on the wrong side. The war against drugs, which actually is a war against civil rights, don't ever be fooled again. If they cared about us they'd get rid of the number one drug which is cigarettes; kills more people than crack, coke, and heroin combined, times 100. Legal.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 29, 2019)

Heavy alcohol abuse is very likely the reason he was brown bread by 32, too (shocking realising just how young he was). Big link to pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2019)

He's hard to watch these days. Pretty hateful and not very funny.


----------



## Judelo (Jan 29, 2019)

He'd already quit alcohol and I'm pretty sure he would've sorted the baccy.

Its sad that what we have of him is now _HIM, _set in stone, forever. That was just him _then. _(Like all of us) he would've continued evolving, in his views and his act, for instance I like to think he'd have gone down the activist route like Mark Thomas, or maybe, as someone said above, running for office (maybe..)


----------



## Judelo (Jan 29, 2019)

Anyway, if it was possible for a man to blow himself off, all you women would be here alone tonight.

Watching an empty stage.


----------



## Judelo (Jan 29, 2019)

Btw didn't actually find out he'd gone until a year later...

Did see a docu made not long before he died (probs the one mentioned upthread) where he's with his folks (who I think were Christians) and being quite calm and reflective.

Remembered aswell his routine about his parents finding his wank mags after he dies. They're going through his stuff.. Ah, this toy.. I remember him playing with that.. Oh, and this one.. etc etc.. Ah, I wonder what's in this box..


----------



## BigTom (Jan 29, 2019)

Judelo said:


> He'd already quit alcohol and I'm pretty sure he would've sorted the baccy.
> 
> Its sad that what we have of him is now _HIM, _set in stone, forever. That was just him _then. _(Like all of us) he would've continued evolving, in his views and his act, for instance I like to think he'd have gone down the activist route like Mark Thomas, or maybe, as someone said above, running for office (maybe..)



Or he'd have gone full conspiraloon.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm not so sure Bill Hicks would have been a 9/11 conspiraloon - by late 2001, Hicks would probably have spent at least two years talking how stupid George W. Bush was, I don't think he'd have thought him capable of orchestrating an enormous conspiracy.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 29, 2019)

He was into JFK and iirc moon landing conspiracies so the possibility is definitely there. Easy to see Bush as a clueless figurehead whilst Cheney, Rumsfeld and whoever else pull the strings, or to see the clueless hick persona as exactly that.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 29, 2019)

I love his work still but am pretty sure he'd have gone conspiraloon and/or run afoul of the #MeToo era. Might even have ended up as a Kanye-style MAGA trollking.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 29, 2019)

if he had survived the cancer that took his life at 32

he more than likely of died of a stress related heart attack before 9/11

when america voted in  George bush JR


----------



## Judelo (Jan 29, 2019)

Pedantic point - thought he actually lost the election..


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2019)

Judelo said:


> Pedantic point - thought he actually lost the election..


2000?  He won. That’s how he became president. However, the electoral system is such that it is not a majority of popular votes per se that signifies a win.


----------



## maomao (Jan 29, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> 2000?  He won. That’s how he became president. However, the electoral system is such that it is not a majority of popular votes per se that signifies a win.


He would have lost if the rules were different. But if the rules were different I'd be Olympic luge champion.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 29, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> 2000?  He won. That’s how he became president. However, the electoral system is such that it is not a majority of popular votes per se that signifies a win.


Pedantic point part 3: There is a fair bit of evidence that he, or more accurately his brother, stole the election.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2019)

Modern "woke" style comedians on why Bill was a cunt. Make of it what you will.

'Bill Hicks was a bit misogynist' – young comics reassess the standup legend

'Bill Hicks was a bit misogynist' – young comics reassess the standup legend


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

lets hope they never watch Richard pyror


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2019)

Eddie Murphy might have them crying into their soya lattes too


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

true but bill if he was alive would of accused eddie of sucking satans cock..


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 24, 2019)

Some of the Goat Boy stuff is really dated and wouldn’t do well now...


> "Why do you like young girls Goat Boy?" "Because there’s nothing between your legs. It’s like cotton candy framing a paper cut. I’m going to turn you over and spread your cheeks. It’s like a pink, quivering rabbit nostril."



Hmm.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 24, 2019)

That article is utter drivel.

Summed by the person - born after Hicks had died - describing his material as "very reminiscent of the era". They'd know, of course.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

what was funny the best part of 30 years ago 

might not be stand up material now 

shock horror


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

the criticisms are valid ffs


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

with 30 years of hindsight



show me comics from 40 years ago

and let compare


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 24, 2019)

Never heard of them


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> with 30 years of hindsight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure what point you're making. society evolves.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

so why are you picking apart a comic from 30 years ago

on these lines


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> so why are you picking apart a comic from 30 years ago
> 
> on these lines


why not? he's pretty repugnant to watch now. and not even funny with it.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

one question your old enough to have lived in the 90's


did you always think bill hick was shit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> one question your old enough to have lived in the 90's
> 
> 
> did you always think bill hick was shit?


no, loved him when i was a teenager, but i knew shit then and thought a lot of dreadful stuff was funny.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> why not? he's pretty repugnant to watch now. and not even funny with it.



says the man curating the dullest joke thread in the hx of the interweb


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> says the man curating the dullest joke thread in the hx of the interweb


it's not my fault the jokes are shit AND old!


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> no, loved him when i was a teenager, but i knew shit then and thought a lot of dreadful stuff was funny.



has Richard Pryor got less funny over the years to you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> has Richard Pryor got less funny over the years to you?


yes, loads of stuff has. and other stuff has got more funny.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

btw do you like stand up comedy

or did you use to like it


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> btw do you like stand up comedy
> 
> or did you use to like it


I like some stand up. do you like the same stuff you did when you were 18? I know some people still only listen to music they liked when they were 18, so maybe it's the same with comedy.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

not really but i don't find revisiting stuff i loved when i was 18 and hating it because i gotten older

the original mario zelda did not get shit because a better game came out 30 years later


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

yeah it did. it's horrible to play old video games now. the graphics are unbearable and the gameplay is impossible


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

*claps for the wind up*


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

and surely you have different political opinions now? It took me a while to see the inherent sexism in a lot of stuff and I find it hard to stomach a lot of humour that kicks down.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 24, 2019)

true when he died i could not even vote for another 5 years


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2019)

I wonder what those comedians in the article would make of this sketch - horrendous but hilarious


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

again, that's not even funny anymore. even at the time, it was more painful to watch than funny


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

though Cook there looks a bit like Liam Gallagher does these days


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 24, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> lets hope they never watch Richard pyror



Or Jerry Sadowitz


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2019)

Or Frankie Boyle before he became all Woke himself.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 24, 2019)

Boyle has always been an unfunny cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Or Frankie Boyle before he became all Woke himself.



Kicking down. Nice


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Kicking down. Nice


I think this is probably the worst joke that's ever been aired on television because it specifically targeted a young severely disabled lad precisely because of his disabilities. No wonder Katie Price was distraught about it.
I think this directly led to Boyle reinvesting himself as a left wing firebrand. It's the only way he could continue with a mainstream comedy career


----------



## marshall (Feb 24, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Or Jerry Sadowitz



'Nelson Mandela. What a cunt.'


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 24, 2019)

marshall said:


> 'Nelson Mandela. What a cunt.'



Never been sure how I feel about Sadowitz, to be honest. I haven't seen him for many years - does he even do standup these days?


----------



## marshall (Feb 24, 2019)

Not sure. Saw him around 1985/86, and it was an uncomfortable experience.


----------



## Wookey (Feb 24, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I think this is probably the worst joke that's ever been aired on television because it specifically targeted a young severely disabled lad precisely because of his disabilities. No wonder Katie Price was distraught about it.
> I think this directly led to Boyle reinvesting himself as a left wing firebrand. It's the only way he could continue with a mainstream comedy career



Yup. He crossed a line with that one imo.


----------



## Ming (Feb 25, 2019)

marshall said:


> 'Nelson Mandela. What a cunt.'


‘Lend a guy a fiver and you never see him again’.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 25, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Kicking down. Nice



Its interesting I enjoyed Frankie Boyle until his writing just turned into a list of similes and metaphors and slid into the "woke". His bad taste stuff I found entertaining even if some of it was "sharp intake of breath stuff" I've never perceived real malice in it
Gervais is a comedian I can barely look at. He seems to teeter on the punching down, outrage tightrope using clever get outs and his delivery creeps me out (I got a free ticket from a mate for a Gervais gig, walked out the show 15 minutes in and sat in pub waiting for it to finish) To me he is eminently dislikable depsite liking his twitter output and his animal rights stance

The comedian that has really fucking disturbed me was Reginald P Hunter. He finished a show off with such an appalling rape joke that the audience stayed silent with shock and just filed out the theatre. You could actually still feel the bad vibe as it hung around in the carpark. NAsty
There is challenging then there is challenging


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2020)

I haven't seen this video before.

It's well worth watching IMO.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm rewatching now as I type. I was a big fan of Hicks when i was a kid. But I haven't seen/heard this in 20 years.

edit: not sure I have seen or heard this before. 

Some of it really grates. Cos some of these were ideas I took forward into later life. But I only remember the good shit. 
Feeling how I do about pornography now. Fuck his libertarian ideals on pornogrpahy. Of course he's is only repeating the labels and describing the content, but I don't like his misogynistic viewpoint. Also, he's well closet. 
But he was a son of a preacher man. So I guess that fucked with his head a bit.


----------

